# Confused by morphology Dr Minhas Lister



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello,

My husbands consultant Dr Minhas at the Lister has said that my husband's SA shows a high percentage of abnormal forms at 1 per cent. 

I'm really confused by what this means (I wasn't at the appointment and DH didn't ask the pertinent questions). 

Apparently he said this may or may not be a cause of our problems conceiving.  

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

My husband had this too. 100% abnormal form!!!!  It's called teratospermia or teratozoospermia. He also had increased round cell concentration ( posh word for debris) which may possibley indicate an infection. They cultured it for infection which he had and was treated with antibiotics. He also started taking a whole load of supplements which im happy to detail if you like. He also dropped caffeine and alcohol and 10 weeks later he has 3 % normal sperm. Doesn't sound like much but we were over joyed with this. I am assuming its still its on its way up as if this is what your husband has, you will be glad to know its reversible. WOO HOO!!!!! Not many things in the world of fertility are reversible!!!  it takes 100 days to BEGIN to correct itself but often longer to see good recovery so dont lose heart. My friends husband was exactly the same and he also had antibiotics and started supplements and cleaned up his lifestyle and now has amazing super sperm and she is now preganant.


----------



## mumtomonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi boots,
I can second what Berberprincess says about the supplements. My husband had 2% normal morphology in May 2013, 4% normal in November 2013 and then in January this year I put him on LOADS of supplements - many of which are listed on angel bumps fertility protocol (you can put that in the search box or google it). We had icsi egg collection at the end of April, so my husband did his sample on the same day and his morphology had gone up to 13% normal. He hadn't even quit alcohol completely, although cut down loads and was probably having 1-2 bottles of beer per weekend. 
Unfortunately our cycle ended in chemical pregnancy but as he had plenty of sperm to choose from so we're going to try naturally again now we know there's been such an improvement. Annoyingly though I've had 2 periods since Ivf and haven't ovulated in either natural cycle yet. V annoying!


----------

